# Personal Website



## TupeloTechie (May 13, 2008)

Well since my brother got me a domain name and 3 years of web hosting for my birthday I have decided to create an online portfolio/resume.

It seems like this would be a good thing to have while applying to colleges. While I'm sure most colleges won't even look at the site, I believe it would be a good thing to include on a resume. This could also help out with the any freelance work I run into.

What do you guys think about this? 

What do you guys think is the best format to use?

Who has a online portfolio?

any other tips?


----------



## avkid (May 13, 2008)

I keep two websites-
My professional one:
http://www.freewebs.com/pladue/
-
Business:
http://www.freewebs.com/avkid001/


----------



## airkarol (May 13, 2008)

Mine is really just an online businesscard:
http://davidkarol.com

I'll turn it into something more fun when I have time.


----------



## Grog12 (May 13, 2008)

I have an online portfolio to allow folks to see my work without me having to burn cd's.

Flocks of Seagulls


----------



## derekleffew (May 14, 2008)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> Well since my brother got me a domain name and 3 years of web hosting for my birthday I have decided to create an online portfolio/resume. Kewl, go for it.
> 
> It seems like this would be a good thing to have while applying to colleges. No. No admissions officer is going to take the time to look at a website, and as we discussed elsewhere it could appear to give you an unfair advantage. During your interview, you should have a chance to display your book--don't count on the interviewer to have Internet access or DVD player or any technology available. While I'm sure most colleges won't even look at the site, I believe it would be a good thing to include on a resume. Yes, the fact that it shows you are computer literate can be a good thing on a resume. And if a reviewer is bored enough, they may take a look at your site. This could also help out with the any freelance work I run into. My website, active since August 2007, has yet to get me any work, but some of the road crew I meet have gotten a kick out of it.
> 
> ...


My thoughts, and only my thoughts above, in blue.


----------



## The_Guest (May 14, 2008)

In the traditional sense of apply to college, the website won't make a difference. It depends on what kind of program he is applying to. A friend of mine applied to a design and production program at one of the top public universities in the US and they looked at everything. They analyzed his portfolio, resume, show experience, designs, and they even checked out his website for his personal sound business. They were impressed with the design. And if you're wondering, he got in. Roughly two dozen accepted out of a couple hundred applicants.

I can't imagine many who desire to join the professional technical theater field will opt to study electrical or mechanical engineering for 4-6 hoping one day they'll get to apply it to the stage. Considering the very specialized hobbies/professions most individuals on this site have, I imagine many college bound students on the site plan on applying to specific/specialized programs (like my friend did) to get a study and get a career in the field they love. Unfortunately, many of these specialized programs usually require intense funding (our high school students know running a theater program isn't cheap), thus the spots available are often limited and extremely competitive to get accepted to.

Anything that falls under the performing arts department/college/university (whether it's music, dance, theater, technical theater, management/producing, etc) of a post-secondary education institution is always a very different beast in terms of admissions. These students spend a lot of their time doing projects, working on shows, or even working on the stage or in the shop. Therefore there is less emphasis on standardized admission tests, academic grades, etc. There are more and more specialized programs sprouting up everyday and the old fashion admission process is becoming less and less effective.


----------



## Grog12 (May 14, 2008)

Going a little against the grain here...if you're applying to a Theatre Production/Design program absolutley do it and make sure the head of the Production/Design program sees it.


----------



## Hughesie (May 16, 2008)

if you want to see a HS one check out mine

www.hughes.gillam-hughes.500servers.net


----------



## zac850 (May 19, 2008)

Even if college isn't going to look at it, having an online resume and portfolio can help getting jobs. At a recent first meeting I had, I was complimented on my website. Specifically, I was told that having a photo of myself on it was a good touch, as it gave the person an idea of who she was going to interview (this was an interview at a starbucks in NYC, so knowing which person to go and start talking to is helpful).

My website is: zacphotos.com

If you have a mac, I made mine in iWeb, adapting the basic "black" theme.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 3, 2008)

*How Many Of You Have A Personal Portfolio?*

Well as the thread subject says, how many of you guys have a personal portfolio? I'm working on one right now (http://edricksmith.com) to show off different videos I've created / worked on, different jobs i've done and skills.

Edit by moderator: the above post was moved from its own thread into this one. PM to OP sent.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 3, 2008)

Ricky, I think it best not to advertise until one has something other than a link to an email address. Somewhere on the 'net is a wonderful rant about "under construction" sites.


----------

